# Time for more bacon



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Was out of bacon except for some bbb. Local store had some bellies, 1st time I seen them there, 1st two I bought were 3.99 lb, then awhile later picked up 3 more for 1.99 lb
	

		
			
		

		
	








Wanted to do a taste test trial so decided to go with pops brine,  brined for 14 days,  then the rest all dry cured for 12 days were bearcarvers (1/2 oz (1TBS) tenderquick/ lb belly and 1 tsp br sugar/ lb belly).  Diggingdog farms cure calculator ( 2% salt, 1%sugar...used half white sugar and half br sugar,  and cure 1 at proper amount per weight of meat). Disco's recipe...for each kg of belly 25.8 gr br sugar,  19.2 gr kosher salt, 3 gr cure 1 (I reduced the br sugar to same amount of salt). After curing and a soak in water,  ready for a fry test (toothpicks are colored to be able to identify each one)







This is one of the best parts! To keep it fair I was the only one that knew which was which so my wife and son had no idea. For the only reason that have used bear's and pop's before I wanted their unbiased opinions







They went into fridge uncovered for overnight rest and to start forming pellicle.  Next day life got in the way so was later in the day before going to smoker.  First had to scoop path to smoker







I did set bacon on counter with a fan blowing on while scooping and lighting smoker.  Forgot to mention that all bellies were sprinkled with cr black pepper,  onion powder and garlic powder after fry test.  Into the smoker with amns lit. Cold smoked between 85 and 90 degrees for 4 hours due to earlier delay







Tbs coming out of chimney, put bag over therm control due to some on and off snow flurries







After an overnight stay in fridge again smoked for 7 hours,  smoker temps between 95 and 100 degrees,  hit 105 at the highest . More tbs coming out of chimney







Of course had my little helper, trying to find where that wonderful smell is coming from. This is kya, be 1 year old on st. Patrick's day, wife already said no green beers for her!







And another one... mama's home. One of the best pics I have of her posing







Then after 2nd smoke a rest before going back to fridge for 2 or 3 days uncovered














Finally all sliced up.  I believe we ended up with about 18 lbs







The final results of taste tests...bearcarvers,  diggingdog farms,  and disco's were all very tasty with really good flavor.  Pops was still good but not as much flavor this time,  my fault for cutting back on sugar and salt (used 1/3 cup of salt,  sugar,  and brown sugar).  Last time was a bit sweet for us so still trying to dial it in to our tastes, but it's so easy so will keep trying.  We will see if there's a true winner after trying each one by themselves. 
Want to thank each one of you for the insight you all have given so I'm able to accomplish this bacon.  I would have used the @  sign along with each of your names but once in awhile I do that my entire post or reply disappeared,  not always but not willing to risk it on this post.

Sorry if it's really long but trying to learn from others and be as informative as possible. 

Thanks for looking 
Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice stack of bacon! And that reminded me that I'm almost out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 7, 2020)

Bacon looks delicious!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 7, 2020)

Hell yeah Ryan that bacon looks outstanding. Cool smoker too! Wish I could find bellies around here for $1.99 lb where did you find those? BIG LIKE and great write up too!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2020)

Right on great post. Bacon at local Farmers market $6.99 lb so you are good to go.

Warren


----------



## Electric88 (Feb 7, 2020)

That looks amazing! I wish I could find pork belly for $1.99 a pound


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 7, 2020)

I've lived in the southeast for so long due to the Air Force that I often forget about weather in other parts of the country. I admire your efforts and I love the photos of the path through the snow from your house to your smoker. I award you, sir, HUGE POINTS.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice job on the bacon Ryan!
It all looks god & thanks for doing a side by side comparison.
For me personally I have found that we like the dry cured, cold smoked bacon the best.
But we all have our own idea about how bacon should taste.
I use cure #1 & DDF calculator. It always comes out good.
But it's good that you tried all the different methods to see what you like the best.
The one thing about Pops brine is you don't have to mess with it, just put it in the brine & forget about it for a couple of weeks. The only thing I don't like about a wet brine is the bacon doesn't seem to get as crispy as with a dry cure.
Al


----------



## xray (Feb 7, 2020)

Beautiful looking bacon Ryan! Love that walk in smoker too!!

Like!


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 7, 2020)

Very nice looking bacon.  Your smoker is awesome as well.  Is that a converted cooler?

JC


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice Looking Bacon really nice !   I wish I could Find Pork Belly's around here especially at those prices.

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2020)

Looks great I wish I could find some that thick. 
Richie


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 7, 2020)

Great stack of bacon, wonderful price on it, a all-time looking smoker, and a drop-dead gorgeous Dobie! What's not to like? I LIKE! RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 7, 2020)

great looking bacon, nice right up.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice stack of bacon, great write up, and super cool smoker. Point for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 7, 2020)

From here, it All Looks Great, Ryan!!
Nice Job, and Awesome Thread of what you did!
Nice Pics & Awesome Smoker!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bacon all looks fantastic!! I must say I am envious of finding pork belly for $1.99 / lbs. I ever find that and the wife will be ticked because I’ll fire up our extra freezer and fill it LOL


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

First off I want to say thank you for giving me a ride on the carousel!  I  am deeply honored! It's been a rough week,  first time I seen it I was actually sitting in a hospital room visiting my mom so I appreciate it that much more. That plus mom looked better today and knew we were there and could actually visit with us.

Thank you again 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Nice stack of bacon! And that reminded me that I'm almost out.


Thanks steve, and thanks for the like! Definitely don't run out of bacon, you either have to buy the store bought stuff or it's a long wait for doing it yourself!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Bacon looks delicious!


Thanks jake, I appreciate it. Oh and nice smoker you got, looks very well built.  

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah Ryan that bacon looks outstanding. Cool smoker too! Wish I could find bellies around here for $1.99 lb where did you find those? BIG LIKE and great write up too!


Thank you, and thanks for the like, it's appreciated.  Found the bellies at our local Fareway store,  mainly in iowa but also maybe a couple surrounding states...not sure how far out they go. This was the first time I seen they had them. First 2 were 3.99 a lb, last 3 were 1.99 a lb. Had I knew they were decent bellies I would have taken them all

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Right on great post. Bacon at local Farmers market $6.99 lb so you are good to go.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren and thanks for the like, it's appreciated! Wife didn't complain at that price at all. Plus she also liked the fridge smelling of fresh smoked bacon!

Got a great woman!
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Electric88 said:


> That looks amazing! I wish I could find pork belly for $1.99 a pound


Thanks electric and thanks for the like,  I appreciate it ! I'll have to keep an eye out for more sales, I'll buy more

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Dirty Nails said:


> I've lived in the southeast for so long due to the Air Force that I often forget about weather in other parts of the country. I admire your efforts and I love the photos of the path through the snow from your house to your smoker. I award you, sir, HUGE POINTS.


Thank you nails, and thanks for the like and HUGE POINTS, that cracked me up! Actually daytime temps were about 30 degrees without much wind so for us it's nice out!

And thank you for your service...that is even more appreciated!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job on the bacon Ryan!
> It all looks god & thanks for doing a side by side comparison.
> For me personally I have found that we like the dry cured, cold smoked bacon the best.
> But we all have our own idea about how bacon should taste.
> ...


Thank you al and thanks for the like! I appreciate it.  I have learned so much here from you and many others.  Just hope I can return the favor and help others the same way.  I  enjoyed doing the comparison,  never know till you try if you like something else better.  Will have to pay attention to how pops crisps up, have never noticed it before but our son loves really crispy bacon. 

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

xray said:


> Beautiful looking bacon Ryan! Love that walk in smoker too!!
> 
> Like!


Thank you xray and thanks for the like,  its appreciated.  Don't always use the big smoker alot but it was free,  and when not in use I can store my kettle in other side. Before the racks were put in my wife and son could both stand upright in it!

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2020)

I dont know what to say that the others havent.   Bacon looks great and I really like that smoker.  I like dry cure better thou.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> Very nice looking bacon.  Your smoker is awesome as well.  Is that a converted cooler?
> 
> JC


Thanks JC, and thanks for the like I appreciate it! Yes it's a commercial fridge a friend got for me when he worked at a high school...they were gonna take it in for junk. The only thing that wasn't free was the angle iron I built the trailer out of.  I had some but it wasn't long enough and I didn't feel like welding pieces together.  Well that and the cast iron 3 burner in it...that was $ 5 on a sale.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

gary s said:


> Nice Looking Bacon really nice !   I wish I could Find Pork Belly's around here especially at those prices.
> 
> Gary


Thank you Gary.  I  hope I can find them at that price again! That day I went in I was actually supposed to be picking up something for my wife from the meat counter and just happened to turn around, and what did I see? Pure luck but I'll take it!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

tropics said:


> Looks great I wish I could find some that thick.
> Richie


Thank you Richie and thanks for the like, its appreciated! Since it was the first time buying belly there I was kind of worried at first, was hoping it wasn't all fat. But ended up really good, with just a small bit being pretty fatty. 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Great stack of bacon, wonderful price on it, a all-time looking smoker, and a drop-dead gorgeous Dobie! What's not to like? I LIKE! RAY


Thanks Ray,  and thank you for the like, I appreciate it! I have a real love for Dobies  now. We put our red Dobie to sleep a year ago January,  got teary eyed when my wife brought up the anniversary of it. But this not so little girl anymore has me wrapped around her paw too.  Very loving and good family dogs, just need to be socialized at a young age.  Still love our other 2 dogs just as much, ones 10 and his mom is 12.

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great looking bacon, nice right up.


Thank you and thanks for the like, it's appreciated! Learned almost all I know from people on this site.  One other friend that found the fridge for me is the other...he also has one and have learned alot from him also. Hard to believe but when he first got married his wife said he could burn water! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> Nice stack of bacon, great write up, and super cool smoker. Point for sure.


Thanks smokin,  and thank you for the like,  I appreciate it! I  love the smoker as well,  use my mes 30 for most small meals but the big one is good for things like this or smoking hams. Most smokes were done before I was a member here so not many pics of it.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> From here, it All Looks Great, Ryan!!
> Nice Job, and Awesome Thread of what you did!
> Nice Pics & Awesome Smoker!!
> Like.
> ...


Thank you bear, and thanks for the like,it's appreciated!  I'm only able to do this because of people like you and many others on here.  I  have learned alot and your step by steps are so easy to follow because of your attention to detail.  And thanks for the compliment on my smoker, haven't spent enough time using it to have temps dialed in but in 30 degree weather it's much easier. 

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2020)

Simply marvelous Ryan, thats one heck of a good looking stash.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Bacon all looks fantastic!! I must say I am envious of finding pork belly for $1.99 / lbs. I ever find that and the wife will be ticked because I’ll fire up our extra freezer and fill it LOL


Thank you jcam, and thanks for the like,  I appreciate it. I don't have any extra freezers to fire up, they are all full. 3 fridge freezers, 1 upright freezer,  and 3 small to medium size deep freezers, but once I get about 70 lbs of venison trim ground up will help! Seen 1/2 hams on sale for 99 cents lb and almost bought one...she said we have no room! She knows best I've heard! Lol

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I dont know what to say that the others havent.   Bacon looks great and I really like that smoker.  I like dry cure better thou.


Thank you Adam, and thanks for the like. I appreciate it !  I'm very honored with all the replies, couldn't have done it without this site! And thank you and all the other mods for all you do to make this such a wonderful site !

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Simply marvelous Ryan, thats one heck of a good looking stash.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris, and thanks for the like or point, I appreciate it! I  know before the update it was points and now its likes,  I  believe,  either way I appreciate it.  Now just to keep track of the bacon so we don't run out...that would be bad!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Also wanted to say a big thanks for all of the likes,  I greatly appreciate it. I would mention you all by name but afraid I might miss someone, and don't want to seem ungrateful to anyone. 

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks wildwood for the like, it's appreciated! 

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 7, 2020)

Nice work on the bacon .  Beautiful Doberman .  I've done the same with trying different  curing methods  .  I think it's good to know how to do them all . 
Nice job on the post also .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on the bacon .  Beautiful Doberman .  I've done the same with trying different  curing methods  .  I think it's good to know how to do them all .
> Nice job on the post also .


Thank you chopsaw, I  appreciate it ! I did learn my lesson on doing comparisons, did one a couple years ago when I was just lurking,  lost track of which bacon was which.  It was all good, ooopppsss  my bad. Kya is wonderful,  but still being a puppy,  she is so full of energy and loves to be outside.  She gets so bored when it's too cold to be outside for long...which is quite often in nw iowa this time of year. 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 8, 2020)

Excellent job Ryan. I tip my hat to you sir...you did it right    A lot of times when folks make bacon they only do a small amount and wish they'd made 10x as much. The first batch is gone before they can get the next one ready. There seems to be a bacon trend going right now. I've seen a couple posts recently plus I have about 40# of bacon and dried beef going on the smoker tomorrow and a 5# corned beef curing that's gonna get done next weekend. Congrats on the carousel ride and prayers to your mom.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Excellent job Ryan. I tip my hat to you sir...you did it right    A lot of times when folks make bacon they only do a small amount and wish they'd made 10x as much. The first batch is gone before they can get the next one ready. There seems to be a bacon trend going right now. I've seen a couple posts recently plus I have about 40# of bacon and dried beef going on the smoker tomorrow and a 5# corned beef curing that's gonna get done next weekend. Congrats on the carousel ride and prayers to your mom.
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert,  I appreciate it!  I would have probably done more but being the first time buying bellies at that store I didn't want to be hugely disappointed.  Oh yes, dried beef...another thing on to do list. Thank you for the prayers...she was better on Friday,  we hope and pray she continues to improve and that she doesn't go back the other way. When my wife and I got her into the car on Wednesday we honestly didn't think she would ever come back home. So prayers have been answered already. 

Well gotta run, I smell a wonderful aroma of bacon frying that needs sampling!

Thanks again 
Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Well Ryan, I'm with you sir: go big or go home. I got mine out of hibernation yesterday. Rinsed, applied second coat of seasonings, and ready to go on the smoker today after an overnight rest in the fridge.








In the back is 2 chunks of maple and brown sugar bacon. The middle is 2 chunks of pepper crusted (this was the biggest belly I've ever seen) and in the front is 2 eye rounds that will be dried beef and a 3# brisket flat that is curing for corned beef. All told, right at 40# of goodies.

Yep, Rec Tec gonna be busy today,
Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2020)

Waiting I have time to send my address before its done right? Robet. Looking great.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Well Ryan, I'm with you sir: go big or go home. I got mine out of hibernation yesterday. Rinsed, applied second coat of seasonings, and ready to go on the smoker today after an overnight rest in the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 431654
> 
> ...


Ya go big! That's gonna be a big haul of goodies.  Big like from me. I think we now have two extra food groups...gravy and bacon 

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> I think we now have two extra food groups...gravy and bacon



You mean they aren't already? If not, we need to sit down with the FDA or whoever it is that makes up these food groups and bring them to reality.

Mine is on the smoker....well all but the corned beef. That needs to cure for another week but got the bacon and dried beef going. Rec Tec is currently about overloaded   

Robert


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 10, 2020)

BH, Great post and great looking bacon, you'll be stocked up for a while!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> BH, Great post and great looking bacon, you'll be stocked up for a while!


Thanks crazy! If I'm smart I should start on another batch now.  Maybe I should talk to the store and tell them it's time for bacon to go on sale again. 
And thanks for the like 

Ryan


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 10, 2020)

I know homemade is better, but bellies are $4 per pound here while commercially cured bacon in $3.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 10, 2020)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> I know homemade is better, but bellies are $4 per pound here while commercially cured bacon in $3.


The price does add into the equation.  Probably depending on where you live, around me bacon sold in stores has been between $4 and $8 lb. But after tasting bacon we make ourselves the difference between 3 and  4 dollar bacon is a no brainer  for me.  But that is my opinion,  for two reasons...1, because of this site I now have the know how on how to cure and smoke bacon myself,  and I enjoy doing it. 2...I'm not getting any younger,  so by doing it myself (should clarify here...I do the curing and smoking but my wife is a huge help with the slicing and vac sealing! And I appreciate that so much) I know what is in the bacon that we do ourselves. 

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Would like to see $3 bacon if you see it it is usually poor quality.

Warren


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 12, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Would like to see $3 bacon if you see it it is usually poor quilty.
> 
> Warren


They carry Smithfield's at Sam's.  A three pound pack for $10.  The store brand is pretty identical and it's a buck cheaper.  Not top of the line and it is thin cut, it does a hell of a job wrapping up an ABT.


----------



## alelover (Feb 13, 2020)

I notice those were Duroc bellies at 1.99 a pound. That is a phenomenal deal. That's high quality pig right there.  Bacon looks awesome.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2020)

alelover said:


> I notice those were Duroc bellies at 1.99 a pound. That is a phenomenal deal. That's high quality pig right there.  Bacon looks awesome.


Thanks 

 alelover
  hope they have that sale again soon.  That store doesn't always have belly on hand 

Ryan


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2020)

Man I could use a BLT about now !!

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2020)

gary s said:


> Man I could use a BLT about now !!
> 
> Gary


Amen to that gary! With a garden fresh tomato besides.  Only problem is it was 16 below zero this morning with a wind chill about 36 below. Guess we will have to stare and drool over the gurneys  catalog until spring comes

Ryan


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 13, 2020)

very nice job and congrats on the carousel ride. My bacon goes in the smoke tomorrow, my smoker is very similar to yours but not as big.

HT


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2020)

hoity toit said:


> very nice job and congrats on the carousel ride. My bacon goes in the smoke tomorrow, my smoker is very similar to yours but not as big.
> 
> HT


Thanks 

 hoity toit
  , and I was very honored to be put on the carousel,  was the first time.  Good luck with your bacon smoke and we want to see pics of bacon and smoker.

Ryan


----------



## Mastercaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Late to this party but what a great mess of bacon. It all looks spectacular.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 13, 2020)

Mastercaster said:


> Late to this party but what a great mess of bacon. It all looks spectacular.


Thanks 

 Mastercaster
  better late than never! It's not all gone yet.
And thanks for the like 

Ryan


----------

